# halloween micro "ship" report 10/31



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

And you saying save some. Looks like you caught all the rest...Nice reds ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> And you saying save some. Looks like you caught all the rest...Nice reds ;D


 i was off beach blvd. today, think i'm taking the minnow to 210 in the a.m. tomorrow


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Yup that explains it, cause thats were I caught most of the reds on fri. Your probably catching them in the vally as I type this so good luck. I will be trapped at work today, but hope to get out there tomorrow so hope you don't catch them all again


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Good for you. I was in the middle of that crowd, and it was great fun...but hot!!!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Yup yup yup...Great fish....great cigar....much more fun than watching paint dry!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

What an inconvenience having to reel in all those fish when you're trying to smoke!  ;D


----------

